# Trotting and cantering downhill?



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

Hills can be great and build muscle as long as the horse is in shape for it, the rider is riding properly and you have scoped out the area beforehand to make sure there is nothing the horse can trip on or fall in to. I would strongly suggest you start by walking the hills though. Working on hills is a lot of work for the rider too so if you don't have the muscles for it yourself you will not enjoy it and could potentially injure you or your horse. It takes a lot of abdominal muscles to travel down a hill, you shouldn't just be sitting there like a sack of potatoes and leaning back. Ask any eventer. If your abs arent burning, you aren't balancing properly which is dangerous as you add more speed. The eventers you see on TV have had a LOT of training to keep them safe on XC courses. Hope this helps!


----------



## Dusty and Olivia (Jun 22, 2011)

No it doesnt hurt there legs but i know how you can thinkit does. i canter and trot down hill alot and my hore is fine and healthy.


----------



## Dusty and Olivia (Jun 22, 2011)

i'm so glad you are concerened for your horses health! most people dont care, it makes me sick


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

If the horse and rider are balanced together, hills can work wonders for your horse's muscles. 

If they are not balanced then, yes, there is a possibility of doing damage to any part of the horse. The horse could trip or fall and tear or break something.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Dusty and Olivia said:


> i'm so glad you are concerened for your horses health! most people dont care, it makes me sick


Most people DO care about their horses. :?

OP, eventers and endurance riders both trot and canter up and down hills. As long as the horse is fit and has been trained to properly work hills, it won't hurt and will actually benefit them in the long run.

Of course, as Gemini stated, the rider also needs to be balanced and in tune with the horse.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Manca, doing hill work is very benefitial for both horse and rider. Being an Eventer, I do a lot of hill work and a lot of hacking, conditioning is the most important factor to the sport. 

When you are going downhill, make sure you are balanced over your horse, slightly behind the verticle, tall, and still functional with your legs to ensure that your horse remains balanced while going down hill. If your horse were to trip, you will be in a great position to remain up top, with your solid lower leg keeping you there.


> I'm so glad you are concerened for your horses health! Most people dont care, it makes me sick


I agree, while I wouldn't say most, I would say a lot. I see it on a regular basis, especially with the younger crowd. Not ruling out Adults either. Not because they don't care, but because they just aren't educated....well, and I would say some just really do not care. 

I see them show up at the barn, tack up, ride, ride, ride, jump, jump, jump and then throw their horses back out without any concern. They do this on a daily basis. Especially the jumping - the over jumping. I see them "over riding" their horses just because they want to do it, with no concern for where the horse is mentally or physically.

Then their horses go lame, and they wonder why. Then the horse is "disposed" of, and a new one is brought into the picture.


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for answers  I was worried it might not be ok for joints and tendons. We already ride in trot (and canter if it's not too steep) up the hill (for 2 month this year), it will be chalenging to try trotting down. I'll start on very flat hill until we will both be balanced and then try more steep ones.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Good post, MI.

Just make sure you start hill work slowly. You can injure your horse doing too steep, too long, too fast. Start gradually. 

Eventers must be very comfortable galloping down hills. Too many people try to gain time on XC when going uphill, because it is easier to ride. However, it is downhill where you can gain the best time....IF you can balance your horse.


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for advice, I'll take time


----------



## Horsey and Holistic (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey, don't be afraid of hills. How do you think these Grand Prix Dressage riders get their horses butts so refined and strong enough to step under themselves? Going down hills teaches your horse to collect himself and get his rear under him ultimately strengthening his hind. I'd love to ride where you are, I hope you're having fun! Just watch some wild horse video's the horse out there have better confirmation then our horses do and they run though everything. As your horse learns to collect just watch what your body is doing to help him and soon enough you'll have learned right along with him. Although I do agree with everyone that has said to start out slowly, its how you build up the right muscles. It sounds like great exercise for both you and your horse! I wish I had your hills, its just flat where I am, haha!


----------

